# Litter Pick



## swilso05 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have noticed on a few websites that the only pup left for sale from a litter is described as the "litter pick". I wonder if maybe the breeder held that pup back then later decided he wasn't what he wanted or if maybe the purchase fell through. I'm curious to hear thoughts on reasons this happens, because it seems to me the pick of the litter wouldn't be the last one left.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If a pup is show-quality and has good potential, the breeder could put a higher price-tag on that puppy. The untrained eye will likely not see any of the differences the breeder sees, nor do they see why they should pay $2500 as opposed to $1500. Also, a breeder might put that price tag on that pup because that is the one they want to keep if they are going to keep any, but if someone is willing to make it worth their while, they might let the pup go. 

So a pick puppy might be left to the end.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Or it is a gimmick used to sell the puppy. Without actually seeing the whole litter, knowing the breeder, seeing the puppy or knowing the parents it is hard to know the reason for the "pick puppy" label in an ad.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed, sounds gimmicky. The first person to put down a deposit is supposed to be able to have the first pick (male/female or either). I've never met a breeder who did not offer choices on first come/first served basis.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

It all depends on "pick" for what?
Best conformation?
Best for scent work?
Schutzhund?
Pet?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

FirstTimeGSD said:


> Agreed, sounds gimmicky. The first person to put down a deposit is supposed to be able to have the first pick (male/female or either). I've never met a breeder who did not offer choices on first come/first served basis.



Not necessarily. A lot of breeders will reserve the right to keep back a puppy or two that they feel are promising in order to carry on their bloodlines. 

Also many breeders do not allow the buyers to pick a puppy, but will carefully pay attention to the buyers expectations, experience, lifestyle and plans for the pup and they will pick a puppy that is a best fit. Since they are familiar with their own bloodlines, and have spent the last 8 weeks WITH the pups, watching, interacting and evaluating, they are in the best position to know which puppy has the potential to live up to each owner's expectations. Someone wanting a pet that is happy with a half hour walk a day, someone with little kids in the house wanting a dog for competitive agility, someone wanting a dog as a possible SAR candidate, all will get the pick puppy that is the best pick for them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I really don't do first come, first serve, though I will allow someone the pick of the litter if they are experienced with the breed. Usually, I choose 2-3 pups and let them have the choice between them. Not every dog is right for every type of owner.


----------

